# Part number request...



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there a part number available for the cable that runs from the sat. tuner box to the HU in a mkv? TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Part number request... (golfofdeath)*

its not a harness you can get seperatly
send us an e-mail and I'll try to get the parts for you if you need to build your own
we are currently sorcing the parts for another customer as well


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Part number request... ([email protected])*

e-mail sent!


----------

